# 35th Anniversary of Repack - Oct 21, 2011



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> For example...me and my old 85 Otis Guy passed you and your modern Gary Fisher on the down hill. Thats a great new memory!


I'm a lot faster when I have air in the front tire.

Bring whatever bike you want out to Repack 21 October and see if you can keep up with me there.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

OOH, do I see a challenge here? I'll be at Repack on the 21st-will you, Rumphy?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, it is on!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Go Rumpfy!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm a lot faster when I have air in the front tire.
> 
> Bring whatever bike you want out to Repack 21 October and see if you can keep up with me there.





FairfaxPat said:


> OOH, do I see a challenge here? I'll be at Repack on the 21st-will you, Rumphy?


Nice! 

If I can get the day off from work, let me know what time to be at the Java Hut.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FB, Scooderdude and you guys = epic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

bushpig said:


> Oh, it is on!


I like to see Charlie bust out the Annapurna for this one.

Oh, and Eric, no lycra


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Eric, why do people keep mis-spelling your name?

You are the Synchros of VRC personalities - there is NO h in Rumpfy!!!

Friday Friday Friday!!!! BE THEEEEEERE

Who races on a Friday?!?!?!

It's the national Self-Employed, unemployed and independently wealthy Repack DH championships!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

richieb said:


> Eric, why do people keep mis-spelling your name?
> 
> You are the Synchros of VRC personalities - there is NO h in Rumpfy!!!
> 
> ...


haha! yeah, bummer. I can't make it.

Probably the same reason why people call it a "classified add" or Klien or mountian bikes.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

richieb said:


> Who races on a Friday?!?!?!
> 
> It's the national Self-Employed, unemployed and independently wealthy Repack DH championships!


Don't forget government employed and furloughed


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> I like to see Charlie bust out the Annapurna for this one.
> Oh, and Eric, no lycra


Pretty sure CK is going to be rocking the GF fully!

No...no lycra for me. I'll wear all black. 

And the asking price of that Skyliner would have kept you out of trouble. H gave the guy a better idea of what market would bring. He wasn't insulted, but not in a rush to sell either. Unlikely it'll change hands any time soon. It was damn clean though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Eric, why do people keep mis-spelling your name?
> You are the Synchros of VRC personalities - there is NO h in Rumpfy!!!
> Friday Friday Friday!!!! BE THEEEEEERE
> Who races on a Friday?!?!?!
> It's the national Self-Employed, unemployed and independently wealthy Repack DH championships!


Haha, thanks buddy. I don't know, its been that way my whole life, I'm used to it. Could be worse. 

Ya, Friday makes it a bit tougher on attendance for us 9 to 5ers, but its worth it. Should cut down on additional weekend warrior trail users though. :thumbsup:


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

I doubt if we see anybody but us-unless somebody blabs to the Rangers-but that's cool, I know a lot of them! You better bring your A game Rumphy, CK is damn fast down Repack + he will have 5 inches of travel, and, most importantly on Repack, which is much longer and steeper (in sections) than the Lakes Loop you rode on Sunday, Disc Brakes. Pat


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

5" travel and disc brakes...


BOO!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

makes Joe riding his Breezer with us all the more special! :rockon:


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, old bike lovers, remember that the Record Lap down Repack is still held by
GF on a rigid Klunker with sketchy brakes-but that was then-and the road is different now, not by a lot, but different. I heard Joe Lawwill came close to the record awhile back, but didn't get it, and he was on modern equipment.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> makes Joe riding his Breezer with us all the more special! :rockon:


I missed that one


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

FairfaxPat said:


> I doubt if we see anybody but us-unless somebody blabs to the Rangers-but that's cool, I know a lot of them! You better bring your A game Rumpfy, CK is damn fast down Repack + he will have 5 inches of travel, and, most importantly on Repack, which is much longer and steeper (in sections) than the Lakes Loop you rode on Sunday, Disc Brakes. Pat


And 35 years worth of experience! I'm pining over results now, CK putting down sub-5's!

I've been down it once and that was 5 years ago.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wife is watching the kid and I officially have the day off from work. I'm _IN_ and stoked!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I missed that one


I'm sure Joe is down to go again. We all had a blast that day.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

I talked with JB this morning, and he's coming.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider still rides a great deal. I've seen tons of photos that he's posted. (Keep up the good work, RR!) I bet he and that Pat fellow will crush you, you beanpole. Plus he has all that nice modern stuff that everybody's been talking about and they both know the course.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FairfaxPat said:


> I talked with JB this morning, and he's coming.


HOT DAMN!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

FairfaxPat said:


> I talked with JB this morning, and he's coming.


Nice! I love that guy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So are you riding your squishy bike Eric? ..........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> So are you riding your squishy bike Eric? ..........


Nope. 95 Phoenix SE I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Nope. 95 Phoenix SE I'm pretty sure.


I was hoping to see some power slides on your 80's Potts


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nope. 95 Phoenix SE I'm pretty sure.


A bike built 11 years after the last official race is no more representative of the era than my FS ride.

It's one thing to get down the hill, it's quite another to get down it fast. If you want to be "period correct," ride a klunker with antique drum brakes. There is no feeling on earth like the fire in your forearms at the bottom of the hill. It will make you appreciate modern braking systems even more.

Although it wasn't the original goal, the effect of the races was to improve the machinery. I'm going with the improvements.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Bring whatever bike you want out to Repack 21 October and see if you can keep up with me there.





Repack Rider said:


> A bike built 11 years after the last official race is no more representative of the era than my FS ride. If you want to be "period correct," ride a klunker with antique drum brakes. I'm going with the improvements.


We're talking about two different things here. Am I trying to keep up with you or am I trying to be period correct and get the full experience?

You guys get all my respect launching those klunkers down that hill and putting up those times, no doubt about that.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to keep up with CK, you'd better bring your best downhill ride. An additional note: JB just told me he will probably be riding Breezer # 1 to get some Repack dust on it, just before it goes into another (to be named later-can't tell you just yet) museum. It is currently on loan to one in Oakland.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FairfaxPat said:


> If you want to keep up with CK, you'd better bring your best downhill ride. An additional note: JB just told me he will probably be riding Breezer # 1 to get some Repack dust on it, just before it goes into another (to be named later-can't tell you just yet) museum. It is currently on loan to one in Oakland.


I would love to see that bike up close. I'm so bummed I'm going to miss it.  I think it's my all time favorite bike.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

FairfaxPat said:


> If you want to keep up with CK, you'd better bring your best downhill ride. An additional note: JB just told me he will probably be riding Breezer # 1 to get some Repack dust on it, just before it goes into another (to be named later-can't tell you just yet) museum. It is currently on loan to one in Oakland.


Pat - the name of the new museum is public - it was reported at Interbike.

Awesome to see Joe racing that bike. My prediction is Joe/Rumpfy/CK.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FairfaxPat said:


> Hey, old bike lovers, remember that the Record Lap down Repack is still held by
> GF on a rigid Klunker with sketchy brakes-but that was then-and the road is different now, not by a lot, but different. I heard Joe Lawwill came close to the record awhile back, but didn't get it, and he was on modern equipment.


Are any runs still being made and timed? When was the last known timed run?  Yeah, I know the route and conditions are totally different which makes it nearly impossible for anybody to seriously challenge that record but it'd be fun to see somebody try.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think this topic needs its own thread, unless CK and Company want to keep it quieter.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, I think I'll move it all over to a repack thread once I get over being bummed about not being able to attend.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

No timed runs, just a fun ride, maybe Rumpfy can chase CK or the other way round, bragging rights to the quickest of the two-everybody else can self-time if they want-it's really in the spirit of fun and camaraderie, sharing the woods and commemorating the 35th anniversary, not trying to make a big deal of it, and keeping it on the down low, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool with me.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

What, no stiff-arms?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pump through the spokes.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay! That's it! I'm taking a couple of days off and coming up! Gotta see CK, Joe and all of you guys (and girls) tear up that old goat track. I cleaned and waxed the '35 for AB's induction into the HOF. It's still shiny and it just feels wrong. It needs some Repack dust back on it. I haven't been up there in WAY too LONG...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

can you bring up copies of your DVD? I still don't have a copy and I'll get somebody to pick one up for me. :blush:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

5 years ago at the 30th anniversary (it seems like so long ago). This picture, which I believe was taken by Owen Mulholland, made BIKE magazine. That's me talking to JB with Joe's son obscured. Alan Bonds, CK, and Rumpfy in the background curiously wondering how bad Joe and I were throwing him under the bus:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

this whole thing needs it's own video. no excuses.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Looks like a ton of fun. I need to move closer.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Pat - the name of the new museum is public - it was reported at Interbike.


I think it's very worldly of him to pass it onto the Guggenheim.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Alan Bonds, CK, and Rumpfy in the background curiously wondering how bad Joe and I were throwing him under the bus:


We were discussing the backpack on the ground at our feet.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We were discussing the backpack on the ground at our feet.


Did Chris Chance invent the backpack?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We were discussing the backpack on the ground at our feet.


haha! we need some captions.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

be there or be square.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha! we need some captions.


Joe Breeze has a Rumpfy head sticking out of his left shoulder. Annoying.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

cool pic and good luck on the run rumfy, think you might need it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fast and Furious. 

CK is Vin Diesel and Rumpfy, Paul Walker.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool pic.-slidin' !!!


----------



## KleinKiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Watch out for falling pianos Rumpfy.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My company may be sending me for training in SF the whole week! I may be able to go!!! How am I gonna get my DX on a plane!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> My company may be sending me for training in SF the whole week! I may be able to go!!! How am I gonna get my DX on a plane!!


Maybe get the other Socal area guy who's coming up to ferry it up for you.  Or, feel free to send it to me and you can pick it up from my place.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Maybe get the other Socal area guy who's coming up to ferry it up for you.  Or, feel free to send it to me and you can pick it up from my place.


Or you could send it to me...in Colorado.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Is anyone going to this with a video camera?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Is anyone going to this with a video camera?


I'll be taking stills if I can find a way up there


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> I'll be taking stills if I can find a way up there


It needs video.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not Repack, but another great photo. Maybe CK has a story to go with it?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen that photo before somewhere. Pearl Pass Tour?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not Repack, but another great photo. Maybe CK has a story to go with it?


It's on this forum somewhere. Kings Canyon National Park I think is what Charlie said. It's a great shot.

edit: and you posted it! http://forums.mtbr.com/4943190-post176.html


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

That shot was taken up by Mineral King, in the Sierras, where JB has a family cabin.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Online training:madman::madmax: I get to stay right here in SD sitting behind my own desk. The really awesome thing is I will get to perform all my normal duties at the same time!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Wende Cragg photo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It's on this forum somewhere. Kings Canyon National Park I think is what Charlie said. It's a great shot.
> 
> edit: and you posted it! http://forums.mtbr.com/4943190-post176.html


Back in 2008. I was tryin' to spark some good healthy forum convo, Mr. Forum Police.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's time to start laying out your plans to start coughing and sneezing culminating in a full blown cold this Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey! This was today wasn't it? 
How was the ride? 
Did JB ride a Breezer?
Did Rumpfy ride vintage? 
Did CK put him in his place on his newfangled Fisher? Oops, excuse me, guess their called Gary Fisher's now . 
Any new records?
Ambulance? 
How did ScooderDude do?
Big air?
Illuminaries? 
Did the sun come out? 

Pictures?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a BLAST today at Repack! It was really great to put a face to several of the members from this forum, and to party with a bunch of my oldest friends! CK, me and twoo other guys were first up to the top, and when we got there we were greeted by two Rangers and their truck. Nice guys, though, and by shuffling several hundred yards down hill for awhile, we managed to imbibe with some Repack Tradition-then they wandered down to us, and we trickled one at a time back to the start to continue until they managed to walk back up. There was also a Ranger part way down and one at the bottom, too. So as a result of this, there was no contest between Eric and CK-they are both winners, as was everyone who made it to the top today! Pat


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Hey! This was today wasn't it?
> How was the ride?
> Did JB ride a Breezer?
> Did Rumpfy ride vintage?
> ...


You don't want much, do you?

JB rode a Series I, Wende Cragg's.
Rumphy rode vintage style, even if it was far from the oldest bike there. Sturmey Archer 70mm drum brakes.
No contest of speed took place, because apparently the word got out on the Internet that there might be one, and it was well attend by rangers also. They were there to make sure no one might be starting clocks or any such nonsense, so we rolled off en masse, maybe 15 riders. Rumphy jumped right on the front of the crowd so by the time I worked past a few other riders including Joe he was out of sight.
No records were set because no one was measuring.
No ambulance necessary
Klunker riderz Billy Savage crashed and Alan Bonds had a flat.
Weather was perfect.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

One more


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Some more-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yaaaa, the rangers really put a damper on things today.

I had a Strava number in mind today that I didn't hit (the mass start didnt' help), so I'm gonna head back out sometime soon and give that course another run. CK, I'll PM you if you want and we can leave the rangers at home! 


All the hoopla aside, it was an absolute blast today. Everyone was so nice to talk to and you could feel the excitement about just being out there. Perfect weather.
Pat, great to meet you in person finally. Great to see CK, JB, AB, Jer, Mr. Billy Savage, and Owen M again. Solid turn out! 

I'll post the few pics I took soon.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

I really wish I had been able to take off work this morning to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Yesterday was fun. I was surprised that nobody showed up with a coaster brake.
Chris


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My favorite is actually the shot of CK's knee pads.  Great pictures, Hollister!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> My favorite is actually the shot of CK's knee pads.  Great pictures, Hollister!


I was checking out the Lawwill, looked over, and it looked like it would make a good shot


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Great photos! Looks like a fantastic time.

I'm just curious: Who owns that sweet '84-ish red Ritchey? 

Not the only sweet bike, but it is one very sweeeet bike!

owen


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

LeicaLad said:


> Great photos! Looks like a fantastic time.
> 
> I'm just curious: Who owns that sweet '84-ish red Ritchey?
> 
> ...


the C is mine, the CK tribute R belongs to -Anomie-


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Both very nice. Is your C listed in the registry? If not, can I ask questions off-line?

What a fun looking gang. I live on the wrong coast. drats!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a YouTube video of the run from top to bottom, including Anomie's topple at the top, and all the banter at the bottom. It is what it is. 

Repack 35 year reunion run - YouTube

Best viewed in HD and full screen. (NOTE: For some reason this vid wants to start after the 3 minute mark at times. Slide it back to the start for whole clip.)


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

scooderdude said:


> Here's a YouTube video of the run from top to bottom, including Anomie's topple at the top, and all the banter at the bottom. It is what it is.
> 
> Repack 35 year reunion run - YouTube
> 
> Best viewed in HD and full screen. (NOTE: For some reason this vid wants to start after the 3 minute mark at times. Slide it back to the start for whole clip.)


Thanks for the virtual ride!! It was fun even from about 800 miles away. It looked like everyone there had a good time.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

scooderdude said:


> Here's a YouTube video of the run from top to bottom, including Anomie's topple at the top, and all the banter at the bottom. It is what it is.
> 
> Repack 35 year reunion run - YouTube
> 
> Best viewed in HD and full screen. (NOTE: For some reason this vid wants to start after the 3 minute mark at times. Slide it back to the start for whole clip.)


I believe I rode down Repack past you last Sunday. I was on a a red FS Titus and asked if you would be there on Friday, you said you would.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome vid Scooder...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Very Cool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> Here's a YouTube video of the run from top to bottom, including Anomie's topple at the top, and all the banter at the bottom. It is what it is.
> 
> Repack 35 year reunion run - YouTube
> 
> Best viewed in HD and full screen. (NOTE: For some reason this vid wants to start after the 3 minute mark at times. Slide it back to the start for whole clip.)


Love it!


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nobody said being a poser is easy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome vid! I don't need to ride anymore..i just watch this and get my kick. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Nobody said being a poser is easy.


Ouch! Great pic.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Hollister, for shooting all those great pics...even the embarrassing ones. ;-) I know I speak for all who were there when I say we appreciate your efforts very much.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

anomaly said:


> I believe I rode down Repack past you last Sunday. I was on a a red FS Titus and asked if you would be there on Friday, you said you would.


That's right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooterendo said:


> Nobody said being a poser is easy.


Ha! Lucky for you there is that cover of Decline magazine where you're killin' it. This is a pretty epic shot too...just not with the rubber side down. You're a good sport though!  :thumbsup:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Hey Billy, your shades stayed on!


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

A couple more pics.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Well done, gang. Love the photo of JB getting an up close look at Hollister's Ritchey...


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow...just...wow. This is a great thread!

I've been away from mtbr and my cycling hobby in general as I started law school last year but I can't wait to have the resources to jump back in.

I was just telling someone that I need a bucket list. A Repack ride on a vintage bike is the first entry.

Thanks all!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> If I can get ...


Do or do not. There is no try ...

And remember Repack requires good grease on both hubs Rumpfy, front and rear.


----------

